# PenPals!



## MrD (Nov 26, 2010)

Interwebz in cool, but Interwebz lacks one thing, HEART!
Lets fucking send each other letters,stickers,patches, pictures,drawings,mixtapes, anything homemade and anything awesome!
Its winter now and a buncha people are have settled down, so now is the perfect time!

PM me if you are interested with sending some shit with me, and post here so others know you are interested as well!!


----------



## carnytrash (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you for making this thread. Have been wanting to send random shit thru the mail for quite some time, but no one ever seems interested. Definitely would enjoy everything you listed plus fun surprises, so long as it can be put thru the mail. *haha*


----------



## simpletoremember (Nov 29, 2010)

so down... it's winter and i am spending most of my days screen printing and making mixtapes.


----------



## piratehobo (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm down too, tho I'll just hafta find random crap to send... I don't own much or have anything left after getting arrested again but I'd love to do this, 'cuz I LOVE getting mail!!!


----------



## tree hopper (Jan 26, 2011)

i'd be so down to do this, kinda been thinkin about too like starting some kinda travel or whatever journal that everyone could add to and mail to da next person or leave somewhere or ya get the point, till its full then idk! NEways anyone who wants anotha person sendin em mystery mail pm me since im like two months late to this thread


----------



## tree hopper (Feb 11, 2011)

anyone been doing this? :crew:


----------



## chooch352 (Feb 12, 2011)

sounds like a great ideal, here is my address, gregory dent, po box, graham, florida, 32042


----------



## captnjack (Feb 12, 2011)

yeah dude, if anyones interested, im shacked up in florida for a while taking care of some court shit, i'd love some letters from some kids to pick my spirits up 
message me for address exchange?


----------



## wizehop (Feb 17, 2011)

Im actually homeless right now but Im traveling abroad..if any one wants a postcard from a random place pm me your address


----------



## outskirts (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm down too. This is a great idea. It gives me a chance to send a friendly letter for a change,
I have taken to sending angry letters with my bill payments, lol.
Message me your address if you want to swap letters.


----------



## bicycle (Jun 25, 2011)

anyone wants to become a penpall or do photo prints trades?


----------



## katbastard (Jun 25, 2011)

write to me in slab city!

kat bastard
p.o. box 933
niland, ca 92257


----------



## bicycle (Jun 26, 2011)

i will! expect a letter soon!


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jun 30, 2011)

I love mail! I'm down.


----------



## katbastard (Jun 30, 2011)

i got tuns of salvation mountain post cards to send out!


----------



## bicycle (Jun 30, 2011)

send me 3 pieces please


----------



## katbastard (Jun 30, 2011)

of salvation mountain?


----------

